
Yale historian: “pretty much inevitable” Trump will try to overthrow democracy - gmac
http://www.salon.com/2017/05/01/historian-timothy-snyder-its-pretty-much-inevitable-that-trump-will-try-to-stage-a-coup-and-overthrow-democracy/
======
I_am_neo
If you mean the thirty years of big brother style over governance, gestapo
style drug wars, killing our children slowly with sugary foods, and crushing
the poor with debt, then let what you call democracy die a horrible lonely
death.

------
major505
so much shit..... There's no place on earth where institutions work to limit
president power as in United States.

And no president ever in modern US history faced such harsh opposition.

Unless some cataclysmic event occurs that put in danger the whole existence of
USA I don't see anything like that occurring in the next 100+ years.

